# [Test] Die wahre Macht der Gehäuselüfter



## Leandros (25. April 2011)

*[Test] Die wahre Macht der Gehäuselüfter*

Moin,

fragt mich nicht wie ich auf die Idee dieses Tests gekommen bin, aber ich möchte einmal den Unterschied zwischen der Anzahl / Platzierung von Gehäuse Lüftern darstellen. Alles möchte ich sehr kurz und Knapp halten, der Einfachkeits halber. 
Ich besitze ein Antec Twelve Hundred welches mit 5x 120mm und 1x 200mm Lüfter ausgestattet ist. 3x 120mm Lüfter in der Front, 2x 120mm im Heck und der 200mm ist oben. Hier eine kleine Skizze des Airflows im Gehäuse.

*Inhaltsverzeichniss: *


Einleitung
Die Durchführung und Darstellung der Messung
Das Testsystem
Messung Nr. 1
Messung Nr. 2
Messung Nr. 3
Diagramm
Fazit
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde den Temperatur Unterschied bei CPU und GPU Testen. Mainboard Temperaturen habe ich außen vor gelassen, da diese schon durch 2 Lüfter im Grünen Bereich liegen und sich mit mehr nicht verändern. 

*Die Durchführung und Darstellung der Messung:*
Die Messungswerte stelle ich mit CoreTemp, für die CPU, und GPU-Z, für die GPU, dar. Links ist immer die Idle Temperatur und Rechts unter Last. Last verursache ich durch Prime95, für CPU, und Furmark, für GPU.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Das Testsystem:*
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 4 GHz @ Mugen 2 (Scythe Slipstream)
GPU: AMD Radeon HD 5870 @ Stock @ Referenzdesign
RAM: 4 GiB G.Skill DDR3-1333
MB: Asus M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
OS: Windows 7 x64
Case: Antec Twelve Hundred
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ *Messung Nr. 1:*
Bei der ersten Messung habe ich alle Lüfter eingeschaltet und auf ein Minimum gedrosselt. So sehen die Temperaturen aus: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ *Messung Nr. 2:*
Bei der zweiten Messung habe ich alle Lüfter mit Maximaler Geschwindigkeit drehen lassen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ *Messung Nr. 3:*
Bei der dritten Messung sind nur zwei Lüfter eingeschaltet. Das ist der vordere Mittlere Lüfter und der 200mm Lüfter oben. Jeweils mit niedrigster drehzahl.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Diagramm:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Fazit: *
Mehr Gehäuselüfter lohnen sich, jedoch bringt dieses eine lautere Geräuschkulisse mit sich. Eine höhere Drehzahl lohnt sich allerdings reichlich wenig. 
Für den normal User, reichen zwei Lüfter. 1x der Luft ins Gehäuse bringt und 1x der sie wieder rausbefördert.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
Ich hoffe euch hat dieser kleine Test gefallen.


----------



## DAEF13 (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Test] Die wahre Macht der Gehäuselüfter*

Schöner Test, ich hätte gedacht, dass es mehr bringt.


----------



## TR 0512 (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Test] Die wahre Macht der Gehäuselüfter*

Schöner Test


----------



## butzler (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Test] Die wahre Macht der Gehäuselüfter*

Hochinterressant. Bin bei meinen Versuchen mit vielen Lüftern zu ähnlichen Ergebnissen gekommen. Die "turbinenartigen" mit mächtigem Airflow bewirken längst nicht so viel, wie sie versprechen. Meine Devise: Viele leise Lüfter mit minimaler Drehzahl und das System ist immer perfekt mit Frischluft versorgt.


----------



## Scorpio78 (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Test] Die wahre Macht der Gehäuselüfter*

Guter Test


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Test] Die wahre Macht der Gehäuselüfter*

Habe den kleinen Fehler behoben im Fazit


----------



## p1nk3y (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Test] Die wahre Macht der Gehäuselüfter*

Echt guter Test. Jetzt haben wir endlich Klarheit!


----------



## >ExX< (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Test] Die wahre Macht der Gehäuselüfter*

Genau so etwas hatte ich auch mal versucht.
Guter Test
bei mir macht es ein Unterschied von 3 Grad ^^


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. April 2011)

Sehr schöner Report!
Aber ich steh auf 3grad weniger und Turbinengeräusche ^^

Ein Moped ohne richtigen Sound is ja schließlich auch nix ganzes xD


----------



## Cuddleman (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Test] Die wahre Macht der Gehäuselüfter*

Es ist immer schön wenn Menschen Überlegungen anstellen und hinterher einen Aha-Effekt haben. Weiter so!!

Der Link könnte diesen Beitrag noch ergänzen, wenn man die Überlegungen dieses Threads verstanden hat.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/138539-cpu-luefter-von-zalman-empfehlung.html


----------



## wiley (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Test] Die wahre Macht der Gehäuselüfter*

danke für den test!


----------



## mars321 (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Test] Die wahre Macht der Gehäuselüfter*

Was noch interessant wär :
Was benutzt du für einen CPu Lüfter ?
Hat die Graka den Standart Design oder Costum ?


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Test] Die wahre Macht der Gehäuselüfter*

Habe ich hinzugefügt. 



> CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 4 GHz @ Mugen 2 (Scythe Slipstream)
> GPU: AMD Radeon HD 5870 @ Stock @ Referenzdesign


----------



## FreezerX (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Test] Die wahre Macht der Gehäuselüfter*

Ein schöner und schlanker Test, ein Danke von mir! Einen Verbesserungsvorschlag habe ich noch, und zwar ein Diagramm oder eine Tabelle zum Schluss, in dem deine drei Versuche dargestellt werden Einfach damit man zum Schluss kurz und ohne scrollen alles im Blick hat.


----------



## Leandros (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Test] Die wahre Macht der Gehäuselüfter*

Habe zwei Diagramme hinzugefügt.


----------



## poisoniC (26. April 2011)

Welche lüfter außer des slipstreams nutzt du?


----------



## Leandros (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Test] Die wahre Macht der Gehäuselüfter*

kA. Die Standard Lüfter vom Antec Twelve Hundred


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Test] Die wahre Macht der Gehäuselüfter*

Schöner Test, hätte gern noch das Ergebnis von 2 Lüftern auf max. gesehen. Dann hätte man es besser vergleichen können. Trotzdem , das Ergebnis überrascht mich überhaupt nicht!


----------



## facehugger (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Test] Die wahre Macht der Gehäuselüfter*

Guter, informativer Test. Was mich interessieren würde, was ist effizienter/leiser/kühlt besser: wenige große langsam drehende Lüfter ( z.B. im HAF932) oder viele kleine, schneller drehende Luffis (z.B. im Antec1200).

Gruß


----------



## Vaykir (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Test] Die wahre Macht der Gehäuselüfter*

@ facehugger
größere lüfter haben meistens einen höheren luftdurchsatz pro stunde als kleinere bei weniger umdrehung. zusätzlich sind sie auch noch leiser.

@ topic
feiner test. du könntest noch teste/hinzufügen, welche lüfterkombination am günstigsten ist.
der lüfter, der oben aus dem gehäuse bläst sollte z.b. immer an sein und ob vorne 3 oder nur ein lüfter reinblasen ist relativ egal.
habe das sleber mal getestet, aber nicht protokolliert. wenn du eh gerade dabei bist, kannste das noch nachholen (falls lust und zeit besteht).


----------



## Lan_Party (26. April 2011)

Schönes Ding!


----------



## esszett (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Test] Die wahre Macht der Gehäuselüfter*

Guter Testansatz, aber:

- "Low"/"High": Was soll man damit anfangen? 1. Was fuer Luefter sind verbaut? 2. Welche Drehzahl haben sie bei "Low" bzw. bei "High"?

- Wie verhaelt sich der CPU-Luefter waehrend des Tests? Ist dessen Drehzahl fest? Wird er geregelt? Tipp: Ein zweiter Luefter am Kuehler (gegenueber des bereits installierten Luefters) bringt Dir den Vorteil, dass Du beide langsamer laufen lassen kannst (leiser!) und trotzdem gleiche oder gar bessere Temperaturen erreichst...

- Lass mal bei dem Test mit 2 Lueftern diese mit hoher Drehzahl laufen und schau Dir die Temperaturen an. Wenn das Belueftungskonzept ausgekluegelt ist, sollten 2 Luefter mit hoher Drehzahl schlechtere Temperaturen erreichen als 6 Luefter mit niedriger Drehzahl (das ist m.E. der Clou eines leistungsstarken Silent-Rechners).

- Da Deine Graka den Groszteil ihrer Abwaerme selbst nach Drauszen befoerdert, kannst Du noch Folgendes probieren: Den Luefter im Dach und den mittleren einblasenden Luefter ausschalten... Das Temperaturergebnis sollte sich nicht sonderlich von dem unterscheiden, das Du mit Vollbestueckung erhaelst...

GruSZ


----------



## Leandros (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Test] Die wahre Macht der Gehäuselüfter*



esszett schrieb:


> Guter Testansatz, aber:
> 
> - "Low"/"High": Was soll man damit anfangen? 1. Was fuer Luefter sind verbaut? 2. Welche Drehzahl haben sie bei "Low" bzw. bei "High"?
> 
> ...


 
Moin. Danke für deine Kritik! 

1. Würde ich Angeben, wenn ich diese Angabe hätte. Leider gibt es über die Standard Lüfter im Antec Twelve Hundred keine Informationen. 

2. Die Drehzahl des CPU Lüfters ist festgelegt, ist auf 7V gedrosselt. 

3. Werde ich bei gelegenheit durchführen. 

4. Also garkeine Lüfter Einschalten? Oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## Dommerle (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Test] Die wahre Macht der Gehäuselüfter*

Wirklich gut gemacht!


----------



## Dyn@moFan (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Test] Die wahre Macht der Gehäuselüfter*

Auch ein Lob von mir, gut gemacht. Auch mich würde ein Vergleich von den 2 Lüftern auf High und den 6 Lüftern auf Low interessieren.


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Test] Die wahre Macht der Gehäuselüfter*

Coole Idee. 
Da sieht man mal wieder, manchmal ist weniger mehr.


----------



## FreezerX (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Test] Die wahre Macht der Gehäuselüfter*

Super dass du den Vorschlag sofort erledigt hast! Dafür gibts den zweiten Daumen hoch^^
Ein Wunsch von mir wäre, wenn noch andere Leute mit anderer Hardware einen gleichen Versuch machen.
Andere Gehäuse+Lüfter -> Andere Temperaturdifferenzen.


----------

